
Twitter to ban political advertising on its platform - coloneltcb
https://twitter.com/jack/status/1189634360472829952
======
ColinWright
The discussion is over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21401973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21401973)

~~~
dang
We've moved the comments there.

But this one was earlier. Why did the same submitter post the same story twice
in two minutes?

~~~
ColinWright
Why indeed ...

